# New to kayaking



## Workin sleepin fishin (Apr 12, 2012)

I just got a new kayak and am ready to bring in some fish where are some good places in around pensacola beach ?


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

You can catch some spanish mackerel if you go out in the gulf about 100 yards and throw around a gotcha lure.


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

aquatic argobull said:


> You can catch some spanish mackerel if you go out in the gulf about 100 yards and throw around a gotcha lure.



if youre new to kayaking the surf might not be the best place to start...


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

X2 start inshore and get comftorable before you head into the gulf. You can launch down towards Ft Pickens and fish for redfish, Spanish and trout. Good luck and welcome!


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

i started in a pond just to get the feel of it then i went to a bayou and then the bay. i tried to go into the gulf once but i forgot my paddle. but ya i wouldnt go into the gulf being unexperienced and make sure you have all the proper gear if you do go into the gulf.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Agreed, start in the bay or sound, there's plenty of good (and safe) fishing


----------



## Workin sleepin fishin (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanx for the tips


----------

